# Scope on a Xtrema 2 question...



## ROGERSANCHEZ (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey there guys. I have a Beretta Xtrema 2 with a 24" turkey barrel. I absolutely love the gun. It shoots great and it's reliable. However, the gun always shoots a bit to the left. It's not a huge deviation, but the center of my pattern is roughly 6" left at 40 yards. There are still plenty of pellets in the kill zone, but I need it zeroed in to hunt with it ethically. I bought the Beretta Scope base from Optics Planet and a Leupold VX1 1.25-4x with the Turkey Plex reticle. Here is my concern...I read on another forum that people have had issues with the Xtrema 2 receiver "flexing" upon shooting the gun and therefore moving the scope around resulting in inconsistent grouping. Has anyone had any issues like this? The gun is built like a tank so I have my doubts about the validity of that post. Please let me know your experiences with your setups. I won't be able to shoot the gun until Sunday. Thanks in advance!

Roger


----------



## tcoker (Feb 19, 2013)

No advice but I'd like to know of any problems


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 19, 2013)

I have shot an Xtrema since they came out and my son has shot an Xtrema 2 for three years.  We both use the base mount and Burris red dot scopes.  I have not noticed a wandering zero.


----------



## ROGERSANCHEZ (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks gblrklr. How do you like that Burris Red dot?


----------



## ROGERSANCHEZ (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone else try a scope on their Xtrema 2? What were your results? Likes, dislikes? Thanks!


----------



## gfontela (Feb 22, 2013)

bump - somebody help this man out!


----------



## SCSlayer (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a nikon turkey scope on mine with the beretta rail accessory. I absolutely love it and it has been used to smoke 8 turkeys last season(multiple people using it). I think your issue is with the shot. I tried a particular shot (heavy #5s) and it did this and I missed multiple birds with it. In order for my xtrema 2 to be the most accurate I have to shoot #6s with my jelly head. Love my scope though.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 24, 2013)

ROGERSANCHEZ said:


> Thanks gblrklr. How do you like that Burris Red dot?



I like both of them.  The one on my son's shotgun has the Fastfire 2, which is a great scope, but the adjustments are difficult with no reference scale on the scope itself.  The Fastfire 3 has corrected this problem.  My SpeedDot just keeps rocking along!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 25, 2013)

I have an Extrema II and I mounted a fastfire on it.  The extrema II has grooves on the top of the receiver to allow for a bolt-on picatinny mount.


----------



## ROGERSANCHEZ (Feb 27, 2013)

The Burris FastFire 3 is currently on clearance at OpticsPlanet. Do you guys have the 3MOA or the 8 MOA?


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 27, 2013)

ROGERSANCHEZ said:


> Hey there guys. I have a Beretta Xtrema 2 with a 24" turkey barrel. I absolutely love the gun. It shoots great and it's reliable. However, the gun always shoots a bit to the left. It's not a huge deviation, but the center of my pattern is roughly 6" left at 40 yards. There are still plenty of pellets in the kill zone, but I need it zeroed in to hunt with it ethically. I bought the Beretta Scope base from Optics Planet and a Leupold VX1 1.25-4x with the Turkey Plex reticle. Here is my concern...I read on another forum that people have had issues with the Xtrema 2 receiver "flexing" upon shooting the gun and therefore moving the scope around resulting in inconsistent grouping. Has anyone had any issues like this? The gun is built like a tank so I have my doubts about the validity of that post. Please let me know your experiences with your setups. I won't be able to shoot the gun until Sunday. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Roger



From experience and I mean this...don't use a a medium scope on your shotgun receiver. It will work fine for a few years, BUT the amount of force a magnum load produces WILL eventually strip the screws in your receiver. I've had to have my browning gold drilled and tapped twice due to this issue. Go with a good red dot light weight scope such as a bushnell fastfire or a docter optics. These two can endure the heavy payload from the recoil and are a lifesaver. The last thing you want is what happened to me on a cross country hunt and that is getting to your hunting spot and notice your scope move because one of your base screws is torqued beyond repair and there's no way to shoot straight or consistent because you can't get it off. Go with a red dot or nothing at all. Good luck!

David


----------



## ROGERSANCHEZ (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks David. After reading your post and the posts above, I think I'm going to buy the Burris FastFire 3 red dot. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 27, 2013)

Whats the clearance price on the FF3?


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 27, 2013)

ROGERSANCHEZ said:


> Thanks David. After reading your post and the posts above, I think I'm going to buy the Burris FastFire 3 red dot. Thanks for your help.



Your welcome bud! You hunting this weekend in south Fl?


----------



## ROGERSANCHEZ (Feb 27, 2013)

gobble157 said:


> Your welcome bud! You hunting this weekend in south Fl?



I sure am. I've got 2 great permits this weekend. Fisheating Creek East & Dinner Island. Hopefully a bird hits the dirt! Thanks again.


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 27, 2013)

ROGERSANCHEZ said:


> I sure am. I've got 2 great permits this weekend. Fisheating Creek East & Dinner Island. Hopefully a bird hits the dirt! Thanks again.



I won't be far. I'll be at spirit of the wild. Good luck!


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 28, 2013)

Have you ever thought about having the barrell straightened by a competent gunsmith? Has anybody on here done this ? My Extrema 2 and 870 are both off a little and I hate sights and scopes on a shotgun.


----------



## ROGERSANCHEZ (Feb 28, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Have you ever thought about having the barrell straightened by a competent gunsmith? Has anybody on here done this ? My Extrema 2 and 870 are both off a little and I hate sights and scopes on a shotgun.



I've been told that a gunsmith will not bend or straighten a barrel. Again, it's just what I heard. Not sure if it's true...


----------



## Killdee (Feb 28, 2013)

The right one will.


----------



## SCSlayer (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a pic of my xtreama II with nikon scope. Never had any issues with it being knocked off(Knocking on wood)


----------

